# Simply porsche - sunday 7th june 2015



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

On Sunday 7th June, Beaulieu's popular Simply Porsche rally, held in association with The Independent Porsche Enthusiasts Club (TIPEC), will be welcoming Porsche owners to display their vehicles in the grounds of the National Motor Museum for the day.








This fantastic rally is open to all Porsche owners, with all models of the marque eligible to join the display, from the 911 to the 356, vintage to brand new. This is a great opportunity to view hundreds of Porsches, meet other like-minded enthusiasts, browse a selection of trade stands and enjoy a great day out at the Beaulieu attraction.

See the National Motor Museum's stunning collection of over 250 vehicles, plus A Chequered History, a new display section celebrating the adrenaline-fuelled world of motor sport, devoted to two stories, Grand Prix Greats and Road, Race & Rally.








Grand Prix Greats tells the story of Grand Prix motor racing from the Edwardian pioneers through to 21st century F1 cars, exploring the engineering excellence of these phenomenal machines and the men who drove them to their limit. Road, Race & Rally features competition cars from many different disciplines displayed alongside historic road-going sports cars and honours the courage of their fearless drivers.

As with all Simply Rallies, visitors to Beaulieu on the day of the event will be invited to vote for their favourite vehicle in the People's Choice Awards. The owner of the winning car will receive a Beaulieu Trophy in an afternoon presentation ceremony and will be given the opportunity to lead a cavalcade of Porsches through the attraction.








For entrants arriving in a Porsche and joining the event in the Beaulieu grounds, entry prices are adult £10 and child £5. Tickets are available to purchase on the day or in advance by telephone on 01590 612888 or online at www.beaulieushop.co.uk. For all Porsche-related trade stand enquiries, telephone 01590 614614. All other visitors should enter Beaulieu via the Admissions Hall at normal Beaulieu attraction admission prices.

Entry into the Beaulieu parkland with your Porsche is from 9.30am with catering available in the Brabazon Restaurant. Admission to the event includes entry to the whole Beaulieu attraction including World of Top Gear and On Screen Cars. Visit Palace House, home of the Montagu family since 1538, enjoy the peaceful serenity of 13th century Beaulieu Abbey and explore the grounds with a ride on the high-level monorail or open-topped veteran bus.

Simply Porsche is part of Beaulieu's calendar of Simply events, which includes a wide variety of themes covering a range of makes and models.

For more information please visit www.beaulieuevents.co.uk or join the conversation with @Beaulieu_Hants on Twitter using #simplyporsche.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! love a good old porsche! 

I'm sure they'll be loads there!


----------

